# How much does CGC cost?



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

And also how much does a novice AKC obeidence class cost?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Depends on the trainer, how much other stuff might be covered in a class, and location. Some people do not take classes for a CGC. If you do basic training and socializing a CGC should be fairly easy to obtain for a balanced, healthy dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I went thru my akc affiliated kennel club- a CGC class is 8 weeks for $65. $5 for the certificate to AKC. This is their site for price comparision. There are about 5 other dog training places with in 40 miles(not petsmart type). As far as I am concerned, these are the top two for my area:
http://www.michigandog.com/index.php this is my first pic!
http://www.kalamazookennelclub.com/ this is the akc club...
another that is offering CGC classes(owner is now certified to test CGC)
http://www.pamperedpawsdd.com
Depends on your locale, but the AKC certificate is only $5 and you can do this without taking the class, go to where they do the tests, usually dog events will have tests available for a fee, depends on the place but less than $20.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Well my dog is 6. She is socialized really, really well. She'll let anyone pet her, never barks. She'll sit, down and come and she will walk through crowds. So I don't think she needs CGC classes. But how much does the actual CGC evaluation cost?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Actual evaluations are anywhere from $5-$20 from what I have seen.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I was charged $30 for the actual evaluation (the test itself), both times, about 2 yrs apart, different evaluators. So that's the going rate around here. 

I guess like everything else, it varies regionally, and is likely more expensive on the coasts and in/near big cities.


----------



## victoria_warfel (Nov 29, 2007)

I charge $15 to test. Another evaluator in the area charges $20 last I heard. 

ETA - if you look during Jul/Aug/Sept on AKC site, they have Responsible Dog Ownership Day and different clubs have events. They post it all on the site and some offer free/cheap CGC testing.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Around my area, the charge is $10.00. Then you can spend a little more if you want to order CGC tags or patches.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you mean going to a show and going for a title leg, it costs $24 to $30 for each entry. You can generally do a run through at a match or obedience club for $5 to $7 around here. 

If you are planning on titling without going to classes -- your dog is six and well socialized, I would find a match or run through to get your dog used to the specific dog show crowd they cannot get any other way. Then you are not out 30 or more dollars if she does need a little more work. 

Classes are great because they train us what will be expected in the ring, as well as training the conditioning the dog. Around here a set of six classes runs about 65$ to 100$. 

CGC evaluations generally run ten around here and another five for the cert from the AKC. I took Arwen to a specialty show and got her CGC without classes. All my others went to classes for CGC tests. 

Good luck.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't pay for my CGCs, only the $5 if I want the nice certificate. Nikon's doing his on Sat...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So, how do you get the eval for free?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I do it through programs at our local club and did one at the SchH club. Part of class fees/club dues I guess.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When I do mine as a class -- last class is the exam, the class costs $75, as opposed to a class without the exam which costs $65. 

I thought that might be the case. I do not know if the forms, etc cost anything, but the examiner should be given something for the time they spend doing the evaluations, and if they are renting a room somewhere, that costs. One thing is certain, you can spend an awful lot of money and not even know where it all went.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it depends. She would let another dog in or let my dogs test with another class with no charge. A friend owns the club/building, so the trainer doesn't have to rent anything. I help test the dogs that are not my dogs/not in my classes (so I am truly a "stranger" and when using my dogs for the test, they have not met the other dogs before) and I don't expect to be compensated. I'm sure the club in general foots the bill for sending the papers to the AKC.

When we did it with SchH there was no charge. Two club members are certified evaluators so we did a practice one week and then did tests the next week for anyone who wanted to try. That time I did order the certificate b/c it was for Coke, and the CGC is likely the only acronym he will ever get, lol!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I paid $10 for each of my dogs evaluated.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I did the CGC a couple years ago and it was about $10. 
I'm taking my first obedience class, CDX, and it's an 8 week class for $120. But it also depends on what class you take and how many people there are. Some places also do private training, here it's $40 an hour, other places I've seen $45 for a half hour so you really have to research which place is good but also not going to cost you an arm and a leg. The only reason I'm going to a class is because I don't own any of the jumps, plus I'll get to meet other dog owners.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Missy - RE: jumps - it is really easy to make jumps yourself. All except the broad jump (which hubby made to AKC specs for me). I use PVC for the other 2 jumps.









RE: CGC Cost - I agree with the variation mentioned here. I've paid $10 when taking it at a RDO event. Otherwise, it has always come free with class. I offer the evaluation for free to my students, as well. 

Classes really seem to range widely here. I will pay what is reasonable for the trainer's experience level. If the instructor has never titled a dog - I automatically NQ her from my potential trainer list. Instructors teaching Novice Obedience should atleast have a CD on a dog. Basic Manners instructors should have a Rally title atleast. 

Likewise, those instructors that attended a dog instructor school and received a certificate, but lack the experience and knowledge of instructors who have been training dogs for years (without the certificate) are placed at the bottom of the list. 

Enough rambling.







Hope this helps..


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow - I would be disqualified since I have not titled a dog - I am actually the only trainer at our school that does not compete. I choose that for my own reasons. I do have certified therapy dogs and almost 20 years teaching experience, the last 15 as a positive style trainer.

Quite frankly, I don't understand the need for CGC classes. Any dog that has successfuly passed a good beginning obedience class should be able to pass a CGC easily. Any area that is weak should already have been pointed out to the handler and they should have been assisted. Other than the 3 minute separation, the CGC is basic obedience. I never understood why there were separate classes.









Just my opinion.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm taking a CGC class with Halo that starts next week. I've never taken the test with a dog before, nor have I ever actually seen the test being given, I've just read a description online. I decided to sign up for a class before taking the test with her because I'll feel more comfortable if I know we've spent a few weeks working specifically on the kinds of skills she'll need to pass. If I'm more relaxed because I know exactly what to expect, she'll be more relaxed.









I do have a pretty good idea what our strengths and weaknesses are at this point and will hopefully get some good ideas to help us in the areas that we need more work, but it may also be that she'll be fine in areas that I'm not so sure about or not as good as I think she'll be in other areas. Whether we pass the test or not, I'll come away with a better idea of where we are and where we need to be, and what the next step in her training should be.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Most of the basic obedience classes I have taken do not do the following:

1. have someone ask to pet your dog and then do it.
2. have someone touch the paws and ears of your dog and run a brush down his back.
3. have another person and dog approach you and your dog. 
4. Three minute separation. 
5. Walking in a crowd of people (usually this is three or four people, generally knows as The Millers).
6. Visual and Audio distractions -- door slaming, cake pans crashing, guy on cruches, jogger, wheel chair. 


Believe it or not, some people do fine leaving their dog on a stay and walking across the room and walking back or calling the dog, except that when the long line is attached, some dogs lose the connection from their ears to their legs. 

I you have a pup/dog that is comfortable in most circumstances, and is social, with a little obedience refresher your dog should pass a CGC. 

If you have a dog that is fearful of people, aggressive toward dogs, doesn't like to be handles, wants to run up and greet EVERYONE, than you may have a bit of a job getting your dog ready. 

Frankly, if I can do this, ANYONE can. 

By and far, examiners WANT to pass you. They are helpful, and will usually allow you to try something again if you do not pass the first time. Some examiners are looking for signs of shyness and fearfulness, others are more concerned with signs of aggressiveness.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wow, maybe I should put dog trainer under my list of jobs I will be looking for. I have a CD and lots of RNs but no way would I think I should be training other people's dogs or helping them to train their dogs. 

On occasion in classes, I start bursting with a suggestion when I see something someone is doing, but no way am I at the point where I could help steer people. 

Because I show, I want a trainer who also shows. I want a trainer who has titled dogs way beyond CD or RN, both of which are very basic -- yeah I accomplished these -- not too tough. I want someone who judges or at least stewards at shows and is very into dog related matters. I want someone who has plenty of experience with a variety of breeds and mutts. I want somoene open to various training paraphanalia, but is willing to give a suggestion that I can chose to follow or not.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Bonnie - Hope I didn't offend you. Just like we look for specific characteristics in our breeders, I think we also have specific characteristics that we look for in our trainers. The above were simply mine. As Sue noted, some may feel my acceptance of lower level titles is not high enough for a trainer to be qualified.

Hi Cassidysmom - Best Wishes in your CGC class!







I also felt the same way (wanted to take CGC type classes with my dogs to get a handle on how the test would actually flow, since I had never watched one before; even now, I still enjoy the group class setting for working on skills with all the distractions present).

Sue - LOL I think that deciding to offer dog classes/instruction depends on several things. If you aren't comfortable with offering the instruction, that is understandable. Others may feel dog training accomplished without having a single title at all (I know, I know, that springs the question - "But are they really?", right? LOL). 

I prefer instructors who have "been there, done that" in regards to whatever level I am training for. I agree with your opinion that you look for people who are active dog people (stewarding, multi-breed experienced, etc). I do too.

I would also add (to the criteria list) an instructor who continues their dog education through seminars, conferences, reading, etc. And who belongs to a basic dog trainer group (to stay abreast of new training methods/training equipment) like APDT.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm not offended at all! We all want different things. Skye would be laughed out the ring in confirmation, poor little puppy mill rescue. She would excel in obedience or rally however - I would not.

Shoot - some people would disqualify me as soon as I say the word 'positive.' Many of us also go to other classes, too and as I said, the other trainers have car loads of ribbons and titiles. It is more important to me 'everyday people' to keep the family dog in the family home. 

Of course someone into showing would look for specific classes. The statement made just sounded more general than specific to a need.

We have a good variety of breeds of dogs in our classes and the other trainers do show a lot, although most in agility since that is their interest.

As far as the other things listed for the CGC - yes we do most of those with the exception of the 3 minute separation. Distractions are an important part of our class and every week we offer them for proofing exercises - from food to noises to neutral dogs to strangers. We proof the 'stand' command by having others touch our dogs as a judge would.

I understand that some people feel better taking the class to be more familiar with the requirements - I think most that have gone to good basic classes will find the refresher is nice but their dog would have passed without it. I think any good trainer would offer to assist with the components of the CGC to their handlers asking for help.

Many of push our dogs too soon and that creates failure. If we hold off on the CGC until we have taken a few classes, both the handler and dog will be more relaxed during the testing.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

In my area I would say that $15. is the average rate for the evaluation with the owner then paying the $5. to AKC for their certificate. 

As Victoria already mentioned, many times there are discounts through dog activity days. When she and I did the evaluations for the dog club that we belong to the charge was $10 with the funds going to the club. 

I don't charge for SDITs (Service Dog In Training) and I also have done quite a few walk throughs free of charge for owners who are nervous. I then tell them what they need to work on before taking the test for real.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Did you guys know that the CGC evaluators have to actually PAY AKC for the privilege of evaluating, even though most do it on a volunteer basis?

Back when they first did the CGC, if you had the right qualifications you could be an evaluator without having to pay. I was an AKC CGC evaluator many many years ago. It was something I did as a volunteer for the obedience club and I never got paid for it. And then when AKC decided they wanted money for you to be a CGC evaluator, I chose not to renew my certification.

Even here in Alaska I think the CGC testing runs about $10 (in my area, at least). Most take the class, too, unless they're people who have trained their own dogs previously. The class specifically works on the goals for the CGC, whereas the beginning obedience classes don't necessarily cover the "touching and greeting" exercises and instead works toward overall obedience and eventual off-leash work.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quoteid you guys know that the CGC evaluators have to actually PAY AKC for the privilege of evaluating, even though most do it on a volunteer basis?


Yes, I know.







I have been an evaluator for years and have always either donated a free evaluation (such as for a SDIT) or else did the evaluation as a fund raiser for some organization.


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: IliamnasQuestDid you guys know that the CGC evaluators have to actually PAY AKC for the privilege of evaluating, even though most do it on a volunteer basis?


Yes.







Also, we have to pay for the little things - like evaluation forms and brochures.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: IliamnasQuestDid you guys know that the CGC evaluators have to actually PAY AKC for the privilege of evaluating, even though most do it on a volunteer basis?
> 
> Back when they first did the CGC, if you had the right qualifications you could be an evaluator without having to pay. I was an AKC CGC evaluator many many years ago. It was something I did as a volunteer for the obedience club and I never got paid for it. And then when AKC decided they wanted money for you to be a CGC evaluator, I chose not to renew my certification.


Same here. I was a CGC evaluator for many years. I used to offer them at my club's SchH trials and usually had quite a bit of participation from the local SchH crowd. I never got paid for it, it was just one of my contributions to the club. The club charged $10 and that covered the cost of testing materials (had to be purchased from AKC) and then the rest went to the club.

Then when AKC started charging CGC evaluators fees just to be evaluators, on top of having to buy testing materials, I chose not to renew my evaluator status too.

Apparently Melanie and I aren't the only ones, as I've noticed there are far fewer CGC tests offered in the area since AKC started charging evaluators just for the privilege of being evaluators. Most I do see are in the $10-$20 range.

I still like to do them with my own dogs and our club is planning on bringing a friend who's a CGC evaluator over to run CGCs for our club dogs later this summer. 

I've never taken a CGC class. I don't think one would be necessary for someone who's already taken formal training classes or competes in obedience with their dogs. For a dog with intermediate obedience skills, and certainly for a dog who holds obedience titles, the CGC is a piece of cake. But a class would probably be beneficial for someone who hasn't done any competing or much formal training with their dog. Especially some of the meet and greet stuff in the test that can be hard to prep for if one doesn't have the ability to get out and work around other dogs on occasion.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am also aware of the fact that AKC charges evaluators quite a bit to be "certified" yet I know for a fact they do not even check ones credentials/references on the application. 

The only "titles" my dogs have are a couple CGC's and an HCT yet I have people BEGGING me to start some classes. I have taught them in the past but not for several years but they know that I know dogs, how to handle them and there are not a whole lot of options around here. Oh yeah there are those 8 or so years I spent training my dogs and helping others train theirs for SAR. But those aren't titles.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah the class is not really beneficial to me anymore unless there are specific issues. For example, I did take the class with Nikon because he cannot do the 3 minute leave. That's something very hard to setup outside of class. Home is a totally different environment (used to being left here or there), and I can't just go to a pet store or park, tie my dog, and walk out of sight. Nikon also has some reactivity issues with other dogs so I wanted to work on that in a controlled setting. He is taking his test tomorrow morning (a week early) and if he fails it will be the 3 minute leave.

I took the class with Kenya and did not need it, but she was my first dog, only had her for a few months and didn't really know what I was doing yet.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Quote:...wants to run up and greet EVERYONE, than you may have a bit of a job getting your dog ready.


That describes Halo, so it's the following exercises that will be a challenge for us: 



> Originally Posted By: selzer1. have someone ask to pet your dog and then do it.
> 2. have someone touch the paws and ears of your dog and run a brush down his back.


We really need to work on polite greetings, she's suddenly developed springs on her feet and jumps and jumps and jumps.







Being able to work on this under controlled circumstances should really help us. She jumps on me when I get home, and it doesn't matter how much I turn my back and ignore her until she calms down. She loves people and gets excited and likes to jump up and kiss faces, ugh. 

She's sort of at an inbetween place - she's had 12 weeks of puppy classes, but on certain things she's easily at intermediate level. In other areas she's not quite ready for level 2 classes, but level 1 classes would be a total review of stuff that she already knows, and about 75% of what they'll cover are things she's really solid on. So rather than signing up for level 1 obedience I hope to take the CGC class and she'll either pass the test at the end or she won't, but at least we'll be working on the skills she'll need to be able to go right into a level 2 class.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL, the old springs on her paws thing??? That is a lot better than suddenly deciding everyone is an ogre and she must hide. The class should really help with this. Good luck.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks! I agree, we could certainly have worse problems. Anything associated with liking people TOO much is far more manageable than NOT liking people! But yeah, it can be a real PITA.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomThanks! I agree, we could certainly have worse problems. Anything associated with liking people TOO much is far more manageable than NOT liking people! But yeah, it can be a real PITA.


I have had the same issue with Allie for the 2 yrs that we have had her! Not to hijack this thread, but if you find something that works really well let me know!
She loves loves people and HAS to give them a kiss, or so she thinks..she will not do it with us anymore as we make her sit consistently, but we have a hard time with others









we used the same type of training on Kelso that we were doing with her to train this...he got it a long long time ago but she still hasn't. this is the one thing she does bad (polite greetings).. We have done obedience class..she is fine on a leash..but not off. Guess we could always take more classes







Maybe I will look around for a CGC class..


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeYeah the class is not really beneficial to me anymore unless there are specific issues. For example, I did take the class with Nikon because he cannot do the 3 minute leave. That's something very hard to setup outside of class. Home is a totally different environment (used to being left here or there), and I can't just go to a pet store or park, tie my dog, and walk out of sight. Nikon also has some reactivity issues with other dogs so I wanted to work on that in a controlled setting. He is taking his test tomorrow morning (a week early) and if he fails it will be the 3 minute leave.


Case in point. He passed 9/10, failed the 3 minute leave (though he didn't pull and howl like usual, but paced and pacing is a failure).

I've signed up for the next class. Don't need the training, but this last round only had one other dog and I'd still like to work on proofing his manners and household obedience with other dogs, and work on the 3 minute leave. So, I'll keep taking the classes because it's a good environment to work in. Can't set this stuff up at SchH training because the dogs are worked one or two at a time, purposely minimizing distraction.


----------

